# Technology Brings Insulin Pump Closer to Artificial Pancreas Functionality



## Northerner (Nov 1, 2011)

Medtronic received the go-ahead to begin an at-home U.S. trial of its Low Glucose Suspend technology that aims to prevent hypoglycemia by automatically stopping basal insulin delivery when measured glucose reaches a critically low level.

The pump technology is already available in Europe on the company?s Paradigm Veo insulin pump

http://medgadget.com/2011/11/medtro...ser-to-artificial-pancreas-functionality.html


----------



## trophywench (Nov 1, 2011)

Is this what they tried with the kiddies in one of the Oxford hospitals, keeping them in overnight, then repeated with adults?

Anyone know?

I'd be a tad concerned if they recommenced my insulin at 3.4 ....  LOL


----------

